# Should I avoid parents with small children or babies?



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

It seems like on a few occasions when i take a parent with a child or baby they're more likely to leave a negative review. I'm thinking the extra risks and baggage isn't worth hassle. 

This has nothing to do with car seats. More about parents being a pain in the ass and more likely to leave a negative review, a mess and to make you wait.

Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

No car seat appropriate for the size of the human, no ride.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

How can you provide a service to the general public and ask if you should take parents with kids? What kind of driver asks such a question? 

The answer is absolutely not! I mean it. Those little critters spill fluids, they're noisy and they stink! I hopes this help because if it doesn't, I don't know what will. Good luck!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Haven't noticed any difference. In any case there's no way to know until you get there, in which case you'd have wasted the drive there by cancelling. Unless of course there's a car seat issue, which is a different matter.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> No car seat appropriate for the size of the human, no ride.


thanks, but this has nothing to do with car seats. More about parents being a pain in the ass and more likely to leave a negative review, a mess and to make you wait.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> thanks, but this has nothing to do with car seats. More about parents being a pain in the ass and more likely to leave a negative review, a mess and to make you wait.


On Uber, if they leave a mess, put in for a cleaning fee _immediately._ This way, you'll not only be paid to clean it, but also have Uber remove the bad rating from the parent by calling anything less than 5* "retaliatory" and therefore it should be removed from your rating.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've never noticed any correlation between riders with kids and ratings.

I've definitely noticed a correlation with other demographics.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

No problem from my experience, if you express interest in the kid you are guaranteed a 5*.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> This has nothing to do with car seats. More about parents being a pain in the ass and more likely to leave a negative review


I don't recall any negative reviews from parents with kids. What I noticed is they don't even bother to leave a rating or a tip.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Avoid unless the baby has a service animal.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> thanks, but this has nothing to do with car seats. More about parents being a pain in the ass and more likely to leave a negative review, a mess and to make you wait.


No, parents are usually good pax. I've never had a family in my car bust out a picnic. Kids are great. They are polite and put on their seatbelts. Families also often tip.

I'll take kids if they are tall enough to sit properly with a seatbelt. I refuse all babies without carseats. It's only happened once.

Millennial parents will blast me but I think stuff like this is excessive.








Those parents need safe spaces because Starbucks is out of Hazelnut syrup.

These parents won WWII.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

henrygates said:


> No, parents are usually good pax. I've never had a family in my car bust out a picnic. Kids are great. They are polite and put on their seatbelts. Families also often tip.
> 
> I'll take kids if they are tall enough to sit properly with a seatbelt. I refuse all babies without carseats. It's only happened once.
> 
> ...


Yes!!!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> It seems like on a few occasions when i take a parent with a child or baby they're more likely to leave a negative review. I'm thinking the extra risks and baggage isn't worth hassle.
> 
> This has nothing to do with car seats. More about parents being a pain in the ass and more likely to leave a negative review, a mess and to make you wait.
> 
> Anyone else feel this way?


But are you talking about parents with kids who have appropriate car seats with them? Obviously those without car seats don't get rides.

I'm guilty of not loving the whole babies/car seat installing and uninstalling/cracker or cookie crumbs everywhere/ crying and loudness and kicking of the seat backs by the miserable kiddos.....

Depending on how many babies and car seats involved, and what the whole situation looks like in general, I might consider canceling and driving by and wishing their next driver lots of luck. 



SuzeCB said:


> View attachment 238811


Omg that is amazing!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Julescase said:


> But are you talking about parents with kids who have appropriate car seats with them? Obviously those without car seats don't get rides.
> 
> I'm guilty of not loving the whole babies/car seat installing and uninstalling/cracker or cookie crumbs everywhere/ crying and loudness and kicking of the seat backs by the miserable kiddos.....
> 
> ...


They actually did that in apartment buildings in the 1930s. My grandmother used to tell of a neighbor (that Grandma considered to be a complete moron) that would put her baby in a basket hanging from the 2nd floor level clothesline that stretched from her back window to the back of the yard. She would actually roll the basket to above the middle of the yard.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> thanks, but this has nothing to do with car seats. More about parents being a pain in the ass and more likely to leave a negative review, a mess and to make you wait.


To reiterate the wise words of SuzeCB , ALWAYS submit photos of any mess immediately upon dropping the mess-makers at their destination.

I learned my lesson after driving 3 kids under 5 years old (all in portable car seats) who broke open a bag of crackers in my back seat and they went flying everywhere. After they got out, the mom tried brushing the crumbs onto the floor (gee, thanks), but there was still a mess everywhere. It was 7 pm on a Saturday and I was in the middle of a great surge area and needed to keep going, so I took a couple pictures then hid all the crumbs under the back seat floor mats. I didn't bother sending in the photos until a few weeks later and by then it was too late - you only have 3 days from the time the mess was made.



SuzeCB said:


> They actually did that in apartment buildings in the 1930s. My grandmother used to tell of a neighbor (that Grandma considered to be a complete moron) that would put her baby in a basket hanging from the 2nd floor level clothesline that stretched from her back window to the back of the yard. She would actually roll the basket to above the middle of the yard.


Jesus! That's pretty crazy, even for "the old days" when people did some crazy shit!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Julescase said:


> To reiterate the wise words of SuzeCB , ALWAYS submit photos of any mess immediately upon dropping the mess-makers at their destination.
> 
> I learned my lesson after driving 3 kids under 5 years old (all in portable car seats) who broke open a bag of crackers in my back seat and they went flying everywhere. After they got out, the mom tried brushing the crumbs onto the floor (gee, thanks), but there was still a mess everywhere. It was 7 pm on a Saturday and I was in the middle of a great surge area and needed to keep going, so I took a couple pictures then hid all the crumbs under the back seat floor mats. I didn't bother sending in the photos until a few weeks later and by then it was too late - you only have 3 days from the time the mess was made.


You would ask for a cleaning fee to vacuum up some crumbs from you back seat?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

CaptainToo said:


> No problem from my experience, if you express interest in the kid you are guaranteed a 5*.


Yeah I have to admit that I will totally be the friendliest, most fun-for-kids, sweet Uber driver with pax's kids, and it usually garners a tip of some kind.

When it doesn't, it makes me despise the parent pax with a passion.

I was nice to your ugly, obnoxious spawn! Gimme my tip, you donkey!



Coachman said:


> You would ask for a cleaning fee to vacuum up some crumbs from you back seat?


I would ask, and like I just said in my comment earlier, I DID ask! Unfortunately I was too late.

As I mentioned, unfortunately it wasn't "some crumbs" it was an entire bag of crackers that was forced open by a 5 year old child, and upon breaking open, flew all over the back seat.

I wish I still had the photo to post here. It was quite amazing.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Coachman said:


> You would ask for a cleaning fee to vacuum up some crumbs from you back seat?


No. You ask for a cleaning fee because hitting people in the wallet is the only way to get them to figure out how to keep their kids under control. Woman should have _never_ given small children food in someone else's car.

I never let mine eat in someone else's car when he was little, and there was only one of him. I used to drive him and his friends to the library for different events all the time, and never once did any of them eat in my car or ask to. They were raised with manners and respect for other people's property.

I still get that respect from them. A few days ago, one of their friends leaned his ass on the front of my car and two of those girls went _off_ on him... "Get your butt off that car! That's Ms. Suze's car! Don't be doin' that!" And then they checked to make sure no marks were made. They didn't even know I saw and heard from the window.

Respect. Simple, basic respect.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> No. You ask for a cleaning fee because hitting people in the wallet is the only way to get them to figure out how to keep their kids under control. Woman should have _never_ given small children food in someone else's car.
> 
> I never let mine eat in someone else's car when he was little, and there was only one of him. I used to drive him and his friends to the library for different events all the time, and never once did any of them eat in my car or ask to. They were raised with manners and respect for other people's property.
> 
> ...


It's 1-star, then a 2-minute stop at the next 7-Eleven with a vacuum.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Coachman said:


> It's 1-star, then a 2-minute stop at the next 7-Eleven with a vacuum.


And missing out on trips when you do. Possibly surge trips.


----------



## T&W (Feb 23, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> It seems like on a few occasions when i take a parent with a child or baby they're more likely to leave a negative review. I'm thinking the extra risks and baggage isn't worth hassle.
> 
> This has nothing to do with car seats. More about parents being a pain in the ass and more likely to leave a negative review, a mess and to make you wait.
> 
> Anyone else feel this way?


Depends on the parent. Inconsiderate people aren't going to behave any differently just because a child is present. Considerate parent with child is far better than a drunk college student.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Coachman said:


> You would ask for a cleaning fee to vacuum up some crumbs from you back seat?


absolutely, I'm not your maid!! Also the rates so low, cleaning services obviously not included.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> This has nothing to do with car seats.


Google plus 30 seconds...
(parts have been removed due to excessive and pointless legalize and emphasis has been added.

https://www.odh.ohio.gov/en/health/vipp/cps/Child-Passenger-Safety-Law

How big does a child have to be?
57 inches
(this is only 7 inches shorter than i am, and tall enough to get on EVERY SINGLE RIDE in Disney world.)

7 INCHES shorter than me is the legal cutoff for Ohio. There will be kids who are barely shorter than grown adults that are legally required to be in booster seats. I'm at a loss as to how low strict this actually is.

*4511.81 Child restraint system - child highway safety fund.*

As of Oct. 7, 2009, Ohio's children are required to use belt-positioning booster seats once they outgrow their child safety seats until they are 8 years old, unless they are at least _*4 feet, 9 inches (57 inches)*_ tall.

Ohio's child passenger safety law requires the following:


Children less than 4 years old or 40 pounds must use a child safety seat meeting federal motor vehicle safety standards.
Children less than _*8 years old, unless they are at least 4 feet, 9 inches*_ tall must use a booster seat.
Children ages 8-15 must use a child safety seat or safety belt.
Fines will range from a minimum of $25 to a maximum of $75 per occurrence. A booster seat can be purchased for as little as $15. *Don't wait for a ticket!*

http://codes.ohio.gov/orc/4511.81

(a) Except as otherwise provided in division (L)(1)(b) of this section, the offender is guilty of a minor misdemeanor and shall be fined not less than twenty-five dollars nor more than seventy-five dollars.

(b) _*If the offender previously has been convicted of or pleaded guilty*_ to a violation of division (A), (B), (C), or (D) of this section or of a municipal ordinance that is substantially similar to any of those divisions, the offender is guilty of a misdemeanor of the fourth degree.

OK, so a $25-75 ticket isn't that bad.

A misdemeanor of the fourth degree...
up to 30 days in jail and $250 for repeat offenders.

Did you know that?

did you know that Taxicabs are except in the state of Ohio?
Is uber under this excemption?
Not that I can see..

When any child who is less than eight years of age and less than four feet nine inches in height, who is not required by division (A) or (B) of this section to be secured in a child restraint system, is being transported in a motor vehicle, other than a taxicab or public safety vehicle as defined in section 4511.01 of the Revised Code or a vehicle that is regulated under section 5104.015 of the Revised Code, that is required by the United States department of transportation to be equipped with seat belts at the time of manufacture or assembly, the operator of the motor vehicle shall have the child properly secured in accordance with the manufacturer's instructions on a booster seat that meets federal motor vehicle safety standards.

Tread very carefully, and refuse them because they don't have carseats, not because they have kids. (uber allows refusal of service over carseats)


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Google plus 30 seconds...
> (parts have been removed due to excessive and pointless legalize and emphasis has been added.
> 
> https://www.odh.ohio.gov/en/health/vipp/cps/Child-Passenger-Safety-Law
> ...


In some states it's a felony. Talk about the juice not being worth the squeeze!!!!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> In some states it's a felony. Talk about the juice not being worth the squeeze!!!!


Felony for car seat law?

Seriously?


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Felony for car seat law?
> 
> Seriously?


yup, child endangerment also, gotta keep them prisons full see: http://money.cnn.com/2017/02/24/investing/private-prison-stocks-soar-trump/index.html


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I have no problem taking parents with children WITH approved car/booster seats.

As far as having tantrum-throwing kids, I avoid it several ways.

If the child is a girl, I ask if she likes any Disney princesses or Barbie movies, and play songs that they know on my stereo.
If the child is a boy, we talk about dinosaurs or other topics he likes. This gives the parents a chance to wind down and relax a little.

If the child is too young (but old enough to know better), I ask the parent(s) if I can offer a glow bracelet. This little device does wonders for the entire 30+min trip. The glow bracelets are cheap, at only $1 for a pack of 12 at Michael's.










If the child leaves a mess, of course I will submit a cleaning fee with snapshots of the mess itself AND screenshots from my in-cabin dashcam of the incident.

Lately, I've noticed more parents [in California] are becoming aware of the childseat laws, and have been providing the booster/seats for their child. The high-rated parents are also providing towels to place under and behind the seats. Wow, if only EVERY parent-rider would do this!


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

Some markets have car seats as an option! They pay extra as it should be for the driver to have a car seat for their kids. I wonder if anyone in that market could chime in and tell us if the driver gets any of that extra money (which they should get ALL of since Uber doesn't do anything to provide a carseat).

I can't for the life of me figure out why some markets have things like that, while others don't.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

DocT said:


> I have no problem taking parents with children WITH approved car/booster seats.
> 
> As far as having tantrum-throwing kids, I avoid it several ways.
> 
> ...


Thanks, but for $2 way too much risk and work. The definition of the saying "the juice ain't worth the squeeze."


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> On Uber, if they leave a mess, put in for a cleaning fee _immediately._ This way, you'll not only be paid to clean it, but also have Uber remove the bad rating from the parent by calling anything less than 5* "retaliatory" and therefore it should be removed from your rating.


Umm, no! Uber, under any circumstances, does not remove/change/manipulate ratings.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

henrygates said:


> Some markets have car seats as an option! They pay extra as it should be for the driver to have a car seat for their kids. I wonder if anyone in that market could chime in and tell us if the driver gets any of that extra money (which they should get ALL of since Uber doesn't do anything to provide a carseat).
> 
> I can't for the life of me figure out why some markets have things like that, while others don't.


one lady said she was an x uber driver and we're required to have a carseat, it's in our bylaws.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Umm, no! Uber, under any circumstances, does not remove/change/manipulate ratings.


I've had it done. Maybe they just hate you.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

SuzeCB said:


> They actually did that in apartment buildings in the 1930s. My grandmother used to tell of a neighbor (that Grandma considered to be a complete moron) that would put her baby in a basket hanging from the 2nd floor level clothesline that stretched from her back window to the back of the yard. She would actually roll the basket to above the middle of the yard.


...and down will come baby, cradle and all.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> I've had it done. Maybe they just hate you.


Ya like months ago before they changed their policy. Maybe I'm just right and your full of yourself?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Ya like months ago before they changed their policy. Maybe I'm just right and your full of yourself?


Might be a possibility. When did they change the policy back?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> Might be a possibility. When did they change the policy back?


Quite some time ago. Requests for rating adjustments are now met with a "no can do" response. Further, Ubers policy even states so. I believe this dates back to 180 days of change...ing nothing in favor of drivers BS.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> Quite some time ago. Requests for rating adjustments are now met with a "no can do" response. Further, Ubers policy even states so. I believe this dates back to 180 days of change...ing nothing in favor of drivers BS.


180 days of change is when they started saying Pax ratings that were retaliatory (like after being charged a cleaning fee), not attached to a specific reason for rating less than 5*, attached to a reason that was not something the driver had control of, complaint was found to be baseless, or from a pax that has a "history" of downrating would be removed.

You can't get phone support to do it, though. Only a GLH, and even there, you have to point out the policy, and then they'll remove it.

I used to save up my stuff that I needed fixed that I couldn't get India to get right, and go in when in the area, or enough had accumulated to make it worth it. Get my $$, and then ask for the justifications for any downratings I knew shouldn't be there.

First time I did it, I was only talking about one rating. The rep was helpful, and said it shouldn't have stuck in the first place because no reason had been given and the algorithim should have just dropped it. Then he went through my history and caught a few more that shouldn't have counted. I was on the 500 count. By the time he got finished, my rating went up by a little over .2.

And I'm not a cute 20-something that he was trying to impress/bang. This was the policy implemented.

Now, if they changed it back since Feb., I wouldn't know.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> 180 days of change is when they started saying Pax ratings that were retaliatory (like after being charged a cleaning fee), not attached to a specific reason for rating less than 5*, attached to a reason that was not something the driver had control of, complaint was found to be baseless, or from a pax that has a "history" of downrating would be removed.
> 
> You can't get phone support to do it, though. Only a GLH, and even there, you have to point out the policy, and then they'll remove it.
> 
> ...


No. GLH, phone support, nor even Jesus, can alter ratings. But thanks for the book.


----------



## Elimagun (May 14, 2018)

Ok - the car seat issue. 

I’m new. Please help with these questions.
1) how old or big do they need to be to not need a car seat? 
2) Do you stop and tell them no or just cancel, mark no seat, and leave?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Elimagun said:


> Ok - the car seat issue.
> 
> I'm new. Please help with these questions.
> 1) how old or big do they need to be to not need a car seat?
> 2) Do you stop and tell them no or just cancel, mark no seat, and leave?


1. Check with your state laws
2. No car seat. I tell pax to cancel. 
Then I contact Uber/Lyft of situation/reason for cancel.


----------



## Elimagun (May 14, 2018)

upyouruber said:


> 1. Check with your state laws
> 2. No car seat. I tell pax to cancel.
> Then I contact Uber/Lyft of situation/reason for cancel.


Do you just not cancel so it doesn't hurt your cancellation rate?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Elimagun said:


> Do you just not cancel so it doesn't hurt your cancellation rate?


Exact opposite. 
Pax cancelling has no bearing on your cancel rate.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I asked my attorney. We discussed the law, my contract's provisions, and general liability. After some discussion, he recommended that I never accommodate any unaccompanied minors, and never, under any circumstance, haul accompanied minor children without a car seat, if they are small enough, or young enough, to require one, REGARDLESS of what the law or my contract says.

As he noted, when defending a civil tort, liability can be assigned in spite of any law to the contrary, by this thing called a jury.

If you don't have an attorney, you should get one. A prudent person should avoid relying on opinions of lay people on legal issues, especially when we're talking about how one earns money.

When parents don't have a car seat, I tell them I cannot accommodate them, and they should cancel the trip. If they fail to cancel, I wait, then cancel it for them, and collect the fee. I write up every single cancellation for this reason, and I've always been paid (at least, as long as we've had cancel fees in my market).

For the record, I've collected cleaning fees for crumbs on my back seat. I've also collected for stains and dirt from the bottom of car seats, left behind by thoughtless parents that put those car seats on mud, damp dirt, and sticky sand, prior to placing it in my back seat. Some moms take their hands, or a cloth, and clean off the bottoms of their car seats before they put them on the seat -- which indicates to me that they do this in their own car. Other parents don't bother, so you know their car is a pig sty of filth.

If I have to stop and clean my car out, that's worthy of submission for a cleaning fee. A five minute delay can cost me the opportunity for a $50 fare. Waiting on seats to dry can easily cost me over $100. *Opportunity costs matter!* Vacuum seat covers, spot or stain remediation, waiting on wet seat covers and seat belts to dry? That's time I could be earning, so I will do what it takes to collect. Most of the time, I'm successful, because I make my case, take MANY pictures, and submit immediately.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> I asked my attorney. We discussed the law, my contract's provisions, and general liability. After some discussion, he recommended that I never accommodate any unaccompanied minors, and never, under any circumstance, haul accompanied minor children without a car seat, if they are small enough, or young enough, to require one, REGARDLESS of what the law or my contract says.
> 
> As he noted, when defending a civil tort, liability can be assigned in spite of any law to the contrary, by this thing called a jury.
> 
> ...


Excellent points and very well stated.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> 1. Check with your state laws
> 2. No car seat. I tell pax to cancel.
> Then I contact Uber/Lyft of situation/reason for cancel.


Why contact Uber/Lyft about the cancel? Just wait the 5 minutes and cancel as no show...much quicker then calling support.

This question is confusing to me? How does one go about avoiding parents with kids? You don't know they have children until you actually pull up to the pickup and see? So I see them walking to me and just take off without a cancellation fee or fare? Makes no sense


----------



## ET1062 (Jul 23, 2017)

Children without car seats is a huge problem. Uber need an option on the app that allows us to cancel for this reason and still get paid without having to wait five minutes. I always tell the PAX to cancel the ride, and they always say no because of the $5 cancel fee. I always tell them they are still going to get charged. I then have to sit there for 4 more freaking minutes to cancel. Or worse, cancel immediately then call Uber when done with my shift and spend 20 minutes on the the phone with them. It's costing both drivers and Uber time and money. If this were part of the app and these horrible mothers got smacked several times with $5 fees, maybe just maybe they can be trained. Another huge problem is the vast majority of drivers don't give a shit and pick up mothers and their kids without car seats.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Why contact Uber/Lyft about the cancel? Just wait the 5 minutes and cancel as no show...much quicker then calling support.
> 
> This question is confusing to me? How does one go about avoiding parents with kids? You don't know they have children until you actually pull up to the pickup and see? So I see them walking to me and just take off without a cancellation fee or fare? Makes no sense


Always inform just in case they play the race card.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> 180 days of change is when they started saying Pax ratings that were retaliatory (like after being charged a cleaning fee), not attached to a specific reason for rating less than 5*, attached to a reason that was not something the driver had control of, complaint was found to be baseless, or from a pax that has a "history" of downrating would be removed.
> 
> You can't get phone support to do it, though. Only a GLH, and even there, you have to point out the policy, and then they'll remove it.
> 
> ...


what's a GLH?


----------



## millie (Sep 30, 2017)

Love it when the little kids walk on my light tan seats with their dirty shoes. Yes i can usually clean it up but it usually cost me 5-10 minutes of downtime. 

A tip and all is forgiven. No tip and I'm still mad. Same goes for all the fake service dogs that slobber and shed all over the car .


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

millie said:


> Love it when the little kids walk on my light tan seats with their dirty shoes. Yes i can usually clean it up but it usually cost me 5-10 minutes of downtime.
> 
> A tip and all is forgiven. No tip and I'm still mad. Same goes for all the fake service dogs that slobber and shed all over the car .


I love these situations. More cleaning/damage fees for me! Some paxholes just have to learn the hard way.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

millie said:


> Love it when the little kids walk on my light tan seats with their dirty shoes. Yes i can usually clean it up but it usually cost me 5-10 minutes of downtime.
> 
> A tip and all is forgiven. No tip and I'm still mad. Same goes for all the fake service dogs that slobber and shed all over the car .


It's called cleaning fees my friend.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> what's a GLH?


Greenlight Hub


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

Assuming they have the appropriate car seat I don’t mind, as long as the kids don’t eat


----------



## Brian G. (Jul 5, 2016)

thatridesharegirl said:


> No car seat appropriate for the size of the human, no ride.


Yup cancel, collect and go. I do it all the time with parents that have no carseats.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SuzeCB said:


> Greenlight Hub


And or _*G*onna *L*ose an *H*our _

If they meet the _child restraint_ laws, you need to do the trip, or face some sort of 'discrimination' complaint/accusation.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

Always remember this salient fact: Your personal safety trumps everything else. If pax make you uncomfortable, verbally assault (read: argue), and you no longer feel safe, you can cancel the trip.

*No fare is worth your human dignity.*

And never feel bad about collecting cancel fees from bad parents and scofflaws. I call it the "stupid tax" and they are going to pay.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Coachman said:


> You would ask for a cleaning fee to vacuum up some crumbs from you back seat?


Yes.
If you have to stop rolling in order to take care of a passenger's mess, that deserves a cleaning fee. Passengers who don't like paying a cleaning fee shouldn't eat (or let their kids eat) in the car.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Google plus 30 seconds...
> (parts have been removed due to excessive and pointless legalize and emphasis has been added.
> 
> https://www.odh.ohio.gov/en/health/vipp/cps/Child-Passenger-Safety-Law
> ...


Uber also allows refusal of minors, even if they're accompanied by an adult. If you're not comfortable transporting children, you can initiate the cancel (and not charge the passenger). But for no car seat or unaccompanied minors, I always* cancel after 5 minutes as "Rider is not here", meaning, of course, that there's not an _eligible _rider here. I always make clear to the (non) rider that *they're* not eligible to ride with a child without a suitable safely seat.

* Almost always. There was exactly one time when I felt that mercy was warranted under the circumstances and I canceled without charging the rider. I haven't regretted a single time that I did cancel and charge the rider, and I don't regret not charging this one.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Nonya busy said:


> It seems like on a few occasions when i take a parent with a child or baby they're more likely to leave a negative review. I'm thinking the extra risks and baggage isn't worth hassle.
> 
> This has nothing to do with car seats. More about parents being a pain in the ass and more likely to leave a negative review, a mess and to make you wait.
> 
> Anyone else feel this way?


Not at all. Haven't noticed any difference.



Prius Mike said:


> Yes.
> If you have to stop rolling in order to take care of a passenger's mess, that deserves a cleaning fee. Passengers who don't like paying a cleaning fee shouldn't eat (or let their kids eat) in the car.
> 
> Uber also allows refusal of minors, even if they're accompanied by an adult. If you're not comfortable transporting children, you can initiate the cancel (and not charge the passenger). But for no car seat or unaccompanied minors, I always* cancel after 5 minutes as "Rider is not here", meaning, of course, that there's not an _eligible _rider here. I always make clear to the (non) rider that *they're* not eligible to ride with a child without a suitable safely seat.
> ...


I don't think Uber allows for the refusal of minors accompanied by adults and with a car seat (if they are required by age , the are in my state, it's 8 years of age or less). Age discrimination is illegal, AFAIK but IANAL, so, verify that one.



Elimagun said:


> Ok - the car seat issue.
> 
> I'm new. Please help with these questions.
> 1) how old or big do they need to be to not need a car seat?
> 2) Do you stop and tell them no or just cancel, mark no seat, and leave?


I don't know if it's a state for federal law, but it's 8 years or less in CA, and the type the seat varies with size or age of child ( not sure which )


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

All babies have " Service Animals "!

They are called " PARENTS"!


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

Yes, avoid them. Not worth the hassle.


----------



## Prius Mike (Jul 6, 2017)

Oscar Levant said:


> I don't think Uber allows for the refusal of minors accompanied by adults and with a car seat (if they are required by age , the are in my state, it's 8 years of age or less). Age discrimination is illegal, AFAIK but IANAL, so, verify that one.


Got this from here:
https://help.uber.com/h/885faa46-8db2-499f-8616-7a76bfc2c9e6

Not sure that the link will work work, but you can search Uber partner help for "children" to get the article. The quote :

"However, if you do not feel comfortable transporting children, with or without a car seat, it is up to you whether to accept the ride."


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

_We expect riders and drivers to* follow local rules and regulations* regarding infants and small children. Riders are welcome to bring a car seat with them to install and use in the Uber. However, if you do not feel comfortable transporting children, with or without a car seat, it is up to you whether to accept the ride._

If the law saws a car seat is required and they don't have one, you have to follow the local laws and refuse service.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Prius Mike said:


> Got this from here:
> https://help.uber.com/h/885faa46-8db2-499f-8616-7a76bfc2c9e6
> 
> Not sure that the link will work work, but you can search Uber partner help for "children" to get the article. The quote :
> ...


I drove a taxi for 10 years. Not once did the issue of refusing children ever come up, not in my conversations, hanging out at the lot, on cab stands, airport holding area, etc. I don't understand where this is coming from with Uber drivers. in fact, I don't even remember the subject of refusing animals ever coming up, either.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I drove a taxi for 10 years. Not once did the issue of refusing children ever come up, not in my conversations, hanging out at the lot, on cab stands, airport holding area, etc. I don't understand where this is coming from with Uber drivers. in fact, I don't even remember the subject of refusing animals ever coming up, either.


Depends on the state/local laws.

Some state don't give a crap,
A few have exceptions in the law for taxis.
Some states have laws on the books they don't enforce.

I'm guessing your local area is one or more of the above.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

I've set up a car seat once before. PAIN IN THE ASS!! NO TIP. WTF! no more.



SuzeCB said:


> And missing out on trips when you do. Possibly surge trips.


I ignore surge maps. they mean nothing. I showed up into and are and then surge disappeared. I ignore all of that. I start from my house and go from there. if it takes me to a not-so-good area, I shut the app off and head back.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

MarkR said:


> I've set up a car seat once before. PAIN IN THE ASS!! NO TIP. WTF! no more.
> 
> I ignore surge maps. they mean nothing. I showed up into and are and then surge disappeared. I ignore all of that. I start from my house and go from there. if it takes me to a not-so-good area, I shut the app off and head back.


If you've been paying attention, you still know when it _should_ surge in a particular spot (like bar closing at a nighttime hotspot), and position yourself accordingly beforehand.

They used to give preference to drivers with DF set. Do they still do that? One way to check would be to set a DF, then look for yourself on the pax app. You should disappear.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Should you avoid parents with small children or babies? Hell no, parents pushing babies across the street in a stroller score you the most points.

*Death Race 2000*
R · 1975 · 1hr 20min · Sci-Fi/Sport

In the near future the ultimate sporting event is the deathrace. Contestants get score points for running people down as they speed across the country. The sport has crazed fans who sacrifice&#8230;


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> It seems like on a few occasions when i take a parent with a child or baby they're more likely to leave a negative review. I'm thinking the extra risks and baggage isn't worth hassle.
> 
> This has nothing to do with car seats. More about parents being a pain in the ass and more likely to leave a negative review, a mess and to make you wait.
> 
> Anyone else feel this way?


yesssss


----------



## Jackryanyes (Aug 18, 2018)

Nonya busy said:


> It seems like on a few occasions when i take a parent with a child or baby they're more likely to leave a negative review. I'm thinking the extra risks and baggage isn't worth hassle.
> 
> This has nothing to do with car seats. More about parents being a pain in the ass and more likely to leave a negative review, a mess and to make you wait.
> 
> Anyone else feel this way?


Anybody else? I have had to cancel for no car seat several times. And didn't get cancellation fee. Uber support said that if I was "uncomfortable" driving children without a car seat, Then I didn't have to. Most common response from the mother's is that they never had a problem with other uber drivers.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

Jackryanyes said:


> Anybody else? I have had to cancel for no car seat several times. And didn't get cancellation fee. Uber support said that if I was "uncomfortable" driving children without a car seat, Then I didn't have to. Most common response from the mother's is that they never had a problem with other uber drivers.


if you got a thing with the car seat ofcourse not. I mean uhhh.. If i went to pick em up I wouldnt care since i'm already in ride mode. question is to avoid. you have to go through the argument and spend time cancelling it. If i'm there what does a car seat matter. I'm avoiding them because its most likely a welfare family with groceries. Pick your battles son. But for god sake pick!


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Jackryanyes said:


> Anybody else? I have had to cancel for no car seat several times. And didn't get cancellation fee. Uber support said that if I was "uncomfortable" driving children without a car seat, Then I didn't have to. Most common response from the mother's is that they never had a problem with other uber drivers.


You still have to wait the 5 minutes before cancelling. Always, ALWAYS wait the 5 minutes.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I drove a taxi for 10 years. Not once did the issue of refusing children ever come up, not in my conversations, hanging out at the lot, on cab stands, airport holding area, etc. I don't understand where this is coming from with Uber drivers. in fact, I don't even remember the subject of refusing animals ever coming up, either.


Perhaps Uber/Lyft drivers care more about what get in the car than because IT IS THEIR PERSONAL VEHICLE!

If there was an internet with a TaxiPeople forum thirty years ago, I can only imagine the things that would have been discussed. Get off your high horse.


----------



## aarondavid1010 (May 14, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I drove a taxi for 10 years. Not once did the issue of refusing children ever come up, not in my conversations, hanging out at the lot, on cab stands, airport holding area, etc. I don't understand where this is coming from with Uber drivers. in fact, I don't even remember the subject of refusing animals ever coming up, either.


 if you drive uber you should be able to tell the differences. With taxis its a fare and your gettin paid well. Our vehicle not being paid well usually. Plus the choice


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Jackryanyes said:


> Most common response from the mother's is that they never had a problem with other uber drivers.


I always get this one.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> On Uber, if they leave a mess, put in for a cleaning fee _immediately._ This way, you'll not only be paid to clean it, but also have Uber remove the bad rating from the parent by calling anything less than 5* "retaliatory" and therefore it should be removed from your rating.


 Huber will not remove or change a rating from a rider


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Yulli Yung said:


> Huber will not remove or change a rating from a rider


They will. I've had it done. Just can't get Rohit to do it.


----------



## Homelesshenry (May 2, 2017)

I hate car seats, strollers, spoiled noisy messy brat kids!! And the control freak moms!!

I drive XL at SNA in Orange County, Ca.
My most common destination - Disneyland

Love pulling up to the curb and seeing the big red canvas bag the airlines use for car seats and the dad trying to untie the crazy knot. Moms running around chasing the brats who are eating chocolate chip cookies, smeared all over their faces and hands.

Waiting while they install the dirty seats, fold up the stroller, get the filthy kids buckled up, all while the airport cop is giving you the stink eye for taking too long.

Drop off at that “Happiest Place” find a place to park in the shade and start cleaning the mess. All for 20 bucks, no tipp. Sett DF to airport, get ping from nearby hotel. Yup, car seats, stroller and brats, oh sh”t !


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

As long as there is an appropriate carseat, I don't mind taking them.


----------

